# Final total for 2009 Charity: Macmillan.org Updated



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Now that all donations have been recieved the final total donated by MHF to the Macmillan Cancer Nurse charity is.......

£2196.76

A huge thank you to everyone for your donations, the cheque will be heading off in a few days.

Well done to Motorhome Facts members

Tina


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Will just bump it for anyone that missed it 8)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Tina

Thats a great total. How did we raise it all?

stew


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

If we keep doing this it might become cemented. Very well done.

Wobby


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I couldnt be more pleased as I know it is so needed by the Macmillian Nurses.
When you started this collection I never knew that I would come under their care and would know just what wonderful work they carried out.
Well done Tina.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We have done it all by the Fantastic generosity of the MHF members and their friends and families.

Through raffles, fireworks, photography, bingo, tombollas at Meets and Rallys, as well as personal donations from members both named and anonymous.

Considering 2009 was our first year and the bank account and paypal took a couple of months to sort out we did far better than was originally hoped for.

Tina


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Thats fantastic Tina, we should all be very pleased


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Can I say a little thank you to all the people involved in the donated bottle of Whisky I did in the Honour of Peter and myself and anyone else that has needed the Macmillian Nurses.
Well we made £128 at the Global and the winner was Happyrunner and instead of drinking it they took it to Southsea New Year to do the same game again, where another £90 was raised and the winner larrywatters has again decided not to drink it, but has donated it to be used again to raise some more at another rally. 

I couldnt attend the Rallies where all this was carried out because I was under Chemo so I just want to say a big thankyou to everybody that made all this possible.
Well done.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Reset the trip*

Hi Tina

Now we just need Nuke to re-set the charity trip on the front page and show the new charity.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

That will be done soon.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Well done to all those who have organised / contributed / taken part / supported the very many activities that have raised such an excellent sum for a very worthwhile charity - that will help the charity to continue to provide the superb service that it offers over so much of the UK.

Let us all look forward to much more of the same success for the next appeal - "Help for Heroes" I believe - something that is very definitely needed in the sad events that we hear about virtually every day.

Dave


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

The last donation for 2009 Macmillan charity has gone into the bank today making the total a fantastic £2196.76.
Well done everyone, the Cheque will go into the post tomorrow for Nuke to send onto the Charity on behalf of all the members of MHF.

The themometer on the front page has been reset now for this years Charity, Help for Heros and there are already a couple of donations on there.

:idea: Lets make 2010 just as good for money raising as 2009

Tina


----------

